# 100%



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

Time for a new journal.  I'm going to use gopro's p/rr/s routine now.

I still have to drop some more fat.  I'm looking forward to getting that handled so I can shift my full focus to building muscle.   

This week is POWER week - heavy and low reps (4-6)

CHEST

Flat DB Press
45 x 6
45 x 5
45 x 5

Incline Machine Press
90 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 5

Dips (BW - elbows out)
x 5
x 5

ABS


----------



## Akateros (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey, good luck!

I am _thoroughly_ enjoying P/RR/S, me. Just heading into my second round in the ring after a week break.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2004)

How much weight? Us strength junkies like to see the numbers fly around. Plus, we're typically more enthusiastic in seeing strength progression than size progression.


Best of luck, I'm sure you'll get to your goals in no time.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

Good luck NG 

Recomping eh?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Good luck Hilary


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks everyone.  

i haven't lost a freaking pound in ages - but my waist is down 1" and my shoulders look wider.  things are shifting in a good way.  but i've been cutting (in theory) for months (all the while cheating like crazy) and i'm sick of standing sort of still.

i figure i'll suck it up now - hit the diet and training hard, drop the fat and then shift gears to add more muscle.

going heavy (for me) last night felt very good.  i even went heavy training abs and i have a pleasant soreness today that i don't usually get from ab training.  after finishing TPs program i took most of last week off from the gym.  i didn't plan it - but my strength (and therefore my mood) was way down.  guess i needed the recovery b/c all is well now.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 13, 2004)

Good luck NG.  Just started it myself and getting some great strength gains.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 13, 2004)

Best of luck girl!  Change is good sometimes! 
btw, nice lifts!


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaa NG! Good luck hot stuff! What type of diet are you following? (ratios too )


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Wohoo, NG is back in full forrrrce


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

Good luck, Nike!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks so much.  (blush).  I'm going with 55% protein, 30% carb and 15% fat for awhile.  I cooked my food and packed it up last night  (didn't do all the dishes b/c it was so late  )   I'll log today's meals.

I'm going to stick with recording my food every day (weekends will be recorded on Mondays).  Seems I do better that way.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

Good Luck NG!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey nike! Love the name of your new journal. It feels really good to be on track doesn't it? Looking forward to reading more of this.


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jul 14, 2004)

I feel like an idiot, but what is  p/rr/s?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't feel like an idiot.  It's a routine gopro came up with and a bunch of people here are using it.  The P stands for Power.  RR = rep range and S = shock.  There's a lot of info in the training section and tons of links but here's a good start if you're interested:

http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html


----------



## MXQdRacer (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks alot Nikegurl, I appreciate it :  )

And good luck!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey NG!!

Good luck with P/RR/S!!  I see you are doing dips..   
I have been doing P/RR/S for probably 9 months now and I really love it!  I am in power week as well, today is legs.    

Do you do any cardio?  Just curious, cause I do not, but I am thinking of starting do a bit again.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

Cardio is fun! (ya right) Like I really wanna be up at 6am to do cardio right now? Id rather be sleeping...


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

Well....I've said it before (and not done it) but I do think I'm going to start doing some cardio.  I do none now and it's been ages since I have...but it's starting to feel "necessary"

As for my diet - I'm going to hold off on posting it b/c it looks like I may have a chance to work with a great nutritionist.  (fingers crossed).  I'll be shocked if he knows anything that people here don't already know - but I think the added accountability of reporting into him etc. could be a big help for me now.  I'll keep everyone posted.  

Hey Sapphire - I did legs yesterday too!  God I hate leg day.  

SQUATS
105 x 6
105 x 6
110 x 5

LEG PRESS
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

SINGLE LEG EXTENSION (Hammer Strength)
35 x 6
35 x 6

LYING LEG CURLS
70 x 8 (started too light)
80 x 6
80 x 6

SLDL
105 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats cool regarding the nutritionist.  I hope that works out well for you.

You need to come and visit me.  We'll go to the gym together.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You need to come and visit me.  We'll go to the gym together.



Any day but leg day.    (I'd hate to cry in front of you)

I learned something interesting (but maybe not helpful) with my squatting last night.  ANY weight feels heavy to me.  I warmed up 1 set with the bar and that felt heavy.  Then after 2 reps with 105 I was damn near positive I couldn't do a 3rd but I did 6.    I'm the total opposite with every other bodypart!  I'm more than happy to find out how much weight is too much - but not legs


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 15, 2004)

Good luck NG


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Atleast your squatting.  Congrats on the nutritionist too!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

yep - i'm squatting even if it is with the little kid weights.  

i figure if i don't squat i can be sure it won't get better and if i do...eventually i might not have to hang my head in shame on leg day.

isn't it ridiculous that i can use more weight for sldl than for squats?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes.
*runs and hides* 


Or...  That means you have some seriosly nice hams and glutes.. Yes, I think its this


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

you don't have to hide.  i know it's bad.  

but no matter what it HAS to be getting better.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

ah ha, found it. 

 There's too many friggin journal in here, i can never keep track of who's who (especially when people like monstar make a new journal every 2 days  ).


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> yep - i'm squatting even if it is with the little kid weights.
> 
> i figure if i don't squat i can be sure it won't get better and if i do...eventually i might not have to hang my head in shame on leg day.
> 
> isn't it ridiculous that i can use more weight for sldl than for squats?


 I SLDL more than i squat, too.  Lots more.  I just say "my quads are strong, but my hams are REALLY strong!"  It's more motivating than saying my quads look like strings and my hams look like slightly thicker strings. 

 Hows your form for the squats?  It sounds like you havent done them in a while?  It can take a while to find your groove... once you do it should go up pretty fast.  SF's posts in the training forum have actually helped me quite a bit.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice sig NG


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey NG!  I dont think it's that strange that you SLDL more than you squat, I do about the same weight for both. I did legs yesterday... ohh it was so painful but sooo good!!      I love power week, heavy and low reps, my fav.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Mono.  I'm going to stick with it and see how long it takes to start squatting some respectable numbers.  A couple of trainers at my gym have said my form is correct - but I don't trust them all that much.   

Hi Paynne - Yeah, I like the sig too.    Thanks for visiting.

Sapphire - I like power week too!    Thanks for checking on me.  Hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

Last night was back and biceps.

I'll normally be training biceps and triceps together on their own arm day but this week I had to fit it into a 4 day split instead of a 5.

BACK

Rack Pulls/Deads
135 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 5

Bent BB Row
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6

WG Pulldowns
100 x 8
110 x 6
110 x 6

CG Cable Rows 
100 x 8
110 x 6
110 x 6

BICEPS

BB Curls (EZ Curl Bar)
50 x 6
50 x 6

Preacher Curl Machine
50 x 6
50 x 5

Hammer Curls
22.5 x 6
22.5 x 6


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Rack pulls NG!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Why not do a five day split?

That is prolly what I will start again when I am done TPPT


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Jodi    They felt freaking heavy AND damn good.  I liked it!  

I think this back routine is going to be good for me b/c I have fairly wide lats but not much thickness.  Today I'm feeling it all over my back except my lats.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Iain.  I am doing a 5 day split but this week I ended up missing Tuesday unexpectedly and I have a crazy busy weekend so I decided to get it done in 4 days.

Every other week will be 5 days - that's my favorite.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

Friday's workout went very well.  I was feeling strong (for me) and I liked it.

SHOULDERS

DB PRESS
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6

UPRIGHT ROWS
40 x 8 (too light)
50 x 6
50 x 6

CHEAT LATERALS
20 x 6
20 x 6

TRICEPS
CG BENCH W/DBs
30 x 8 - too light
35 x 7
35 x 6

SKULL CRUSHERS
40 x 6
40 x 6

OVERHEAD DB EXT.
35 x 8
40 x 5

Power week is fun - and now I know that I can probably go a bit heavier next time it comes around.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like a great workout, Nike!


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

Great workout nikegurl! Now we want new Pics


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Var and sara!

I'm actually starting to "feel good in my skin" again.  I still have some fat to drop but I'm basically ok with it.  I'm fuller than before and overall I like me a little bigger.  (not so scrawny   )  I'll get there.  

I'm gonna need a little more time before posting pictures...but not TOO much.  I promise.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> DB PRESS
> 30 x 6
> 30 x 6
> 30 x 6
> ...


 Christ, you have some strong friggin shoulders.

 Hey, have you tracked your morning temps at all?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jul 19, 2004)

What up Gurl ! Missed ya, glad to see ya kick'n ass in those workouts. You go girl!  Peace and Love


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Mikhal    Thanks for visiting.  You made my day.  

Hey Mono   My shoulders are finally improving.  Used to be my shoulders and my legs that sucked.  Now it's just my legs.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

oh - morning temp was 97.4.  i'm happy enough with that.  i took it 4 days in a row and only once was it below 97.  i can live with that.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> oh - morning temp was 97.4. i'm happy enough with that. i took it 4 days in a row and only once was it below 97. i can live with that.


 I was right around the same temps.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

I think I was hoping for it to be a little higher but I'm not going to stress on it.  I'll check it again a few weeks into my new eating plan/diet to see if it's lower (and hope that it won't be)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I'm gonna need a little more time before posting pictures...but not TOO much.  I promise.



Finally, not "TOO" much longer!


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Come on, Nike!!  Time to suck it up and post some pics!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

She will post some pics, when you post some of your wheels


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

You're way too into my wheels.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

if upper body only is an option...i might be willing to compromise.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

ok - i'll figure something out.  i don't have a digital camera so i get a disposable camera and then have it developed on disc.  wish you could buy a disposable with only 12 exposures.  they have a lot so i'll waste a bunch - but i'll get some taken this weekend.  i promise.  (but no legs yet  )


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I mean...uh...sounds good Nike!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

hey - don't do that!  too much pressure.  it's not going to be all that impressive.  it's still basically a "before" photo.  i'm just less upset about it than before.  (if the fat sticks around long enough you apparently get used to it.    )


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I was just teasin'.  No pressure.  Feel free to PM them to me for opinions before going public.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks Var - good to be able to count on you.    i'm outta here.  have a good night.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I try to be helpful!    Have a good one!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

hey var, you gonna need any help with that evaluation?


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats up to Nike!  I would never spread pics sent to me in confidence.











...psst...Mono...I'll PM you when I get them.    j/k


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

you 2 are crazy.  

speaking of crazy...i dragged my butt out of bed far to early to do some morning cardio.  i'm pretty sure i've stressed many times how much i hate cardio (all the while not doing any)  well - i'm going to do it now.  i'm also going to bump my calories a bit higher b/c i like to eat.    i figure i'll use cardio to let me eat a little more 

oh - back to the crazy part...i hated every minute of the cardio but felt strangely happy when i was done.  could be i may hate it less in time than i thought i would...


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

it wasn't much of a session though.  i definitely have to ease into it.  i'm not ready to attempt HIIT yet.  i did 10 minutes on the elliptical, 10 on the treadmill at a 5.0 incline and then 10 minutes on the bike for a total of 30 minutes that i thought might kill me (but it appears i survived)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

Find something you enjoy.  I hate cardio but to me a morning jog or bike riding is not cardio.  I enjoy it


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

If you cant find anything you enjoy, Var and I would be happy to help you with some "morning cardio."


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

mono clearly has no idea how very very unpleasant (did i say unpleasant?  i meant evil) i am in the morning.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2004)

Is that Evil in a good way or a bad way


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)

Could be evil in an  way when I teach her to squat right and she's got legs from hell.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

i NEED legs from hell.   

they will be mine (insert diabolic laughter here)


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

good choice on the cardio to eat more.. food is good  
I couldnt do cardio either unless I enjoyed what I was doing, no way no how. HIIT or sprints works best for me, done and over quick and exhilerating. 

you WILL have the legs of your dreams woman!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks atherjen.  i haven't given up hope on my legs.  i think i'll have to build up to HIIT.  i'm definitely going to do it but figured i'd go with "conventional" cardio this week and then try a few intervals next 'til i'm ready for full on HIIT.

this is gonna sound psycho...but at this particular time - i'm taking pleasure in doing things i hate (when the things i hate are things i should do...cardio, squats, dishes...)


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Today's Meals (first day of the new eating plan)

Meal 1
3/4 c oats
4 egg whites
1 egg
2.5 tsp peanut butter
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil

Meal 2
3 oz tuna
11 olives
broccoli 1.5 cup
5 oz yam

Meal 3
1.5 scoops protein powder
1/2 Tbs flax
2 fish oil

Meal 4
3 oz chicken
1 cup broccoli
2 oz avocado
5 oz yam

Meal 5
4 oz ground sirloin
asparagus
1/2 med grapefruit 
2 fish oil

Meal 6
1 scoop protein

CALORIES 1808
Protein 154 g
Carbs  184 g
Fat  51 g

30 minutes morning cardio
will record weights in the a.m.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks good NG


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

it's amazing...i got up again this morning for 30 minutes cardio.  i'm really bad at it (probably b/c i never do it) so it may be awhile before i can tackle HIIT.  for now i'm doing 10 minutes on the elliptical, 10 on the treadmill on an incline and then 10 on the bike for 30 minutes total.

i hate it when the alarm goes off and i hate it when i'm doing it - but i like it when i'm done.


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

I hate cardio, too!  The endorphin rush afterwards is nice though.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

i had a pretty good night at the gym.  this week is rep range training

CHEST
INCLINE DB PRESS
40 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 7

FLAT BENCH
95 x 8
95 x 8
90 x 9

FLYES
20 x 12
20 x 10

finished up with 4 sets of abs...it's less than i should do but i rationalized that the cardio is going to help my abs more than the actual ab training.  (but that was just and excuse - i'll still bump it up a bit next time)


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I hate cardio, too!  The endorphin rush afterwards is nice though.



  i feel damn cheery when i'm done.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> INCLINE DB PRESS
> 40 x 8
> 40 x 7
> 40 x 7


 

 You and Jodi are close to putting me to (even more) shame.  Go take a month off from the gym or something, dammit.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Lokks like you are enjoying your new plan so far. You seem extra happy! Is your diet a cutting plan or more of a matinience plan?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> You and Jodi are close to putting me to (even more) shame.  Go take a month off from the gym or something, dammit.


No you have bulk


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

I want to bench the 50s before the end of the year (for "real sets" not 1 or 2 reps)
I think I'll be able to do it.  I'm cool with the 45s for flat....but 5 lbs feels like a LOT more.

(by the way - Jodi is WAY stronger than me and I'm WAY heavier than her too   )


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

hi Jill - i'm cutting.  i should be done by now but i kept screwing around.  

so...here i go again.  

i'm hoping when the fat drops off i'll be right about having gained muscle.  we shall see.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

you will have those 50's up in no time!  

are you going to keep track of the new diet here?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> are you going to keep track of the new diet here?



  sure am!  

WED MEALS

MEAL 1
3/4 c oats
2.5 tsp peanut butter
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
3oz tuna
11 olives
1.5 c broccoli
5 oz sweet potato

MEAL 3
1.5 scoops protein
5 flax caps (equivalent to 1/2 Tbs liquid flax which I need to buy) 
2 fish oil caps 

MEAL 4
3 oz chicken
2 oz avocado (my new favorite thing)
1.5 c broccoli
5 oz sweet potato

MEAL 5
oops - i missed this meal   i'm going to start my morning with meal 3 (protein shake w/added fat source) and then eat "solid" meal 2 hours later.  that way I'll always get all of the meals in.

MEAL 6
whey shake (1 scoop)
2 fish oil caps

TOTALS (low b/c I missed a meal)
1532 calories
130 g protein
154 g carbs
44 g fat


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

perfect!  

I love avocado too!  

you dont like flax oil?  
which meal is post workout?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

i didn't know i liked avocado 'til yesterday!  it looked gross and i hated the "mushiness" so i always refused to try it.    it's so good!  i spread it on my chicken breast and life is good.  

i HATE flax.  i'm seriously wondering if i can just keep using the capsules since my intake in a day isn't that high.  it'll cost more but i'll be a lot happier.

i do cardio in the am before meal #1

then i lift between meals #5 and #6.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Mix the mushed avocado with garlic and lemon, yummy!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

sounds good!  thanks Jill.  my other avocado trick is to smear it on whatever food i don't like.  for instance i don't really like my veggies...i know i should eat them and i will but i don't like 'em.  funny how much better broccoli tastes with a little dollop of avocado.  

(don't worry - i'm measuring the avocado)

any tips on keeping it fresh?  they're so big and i eat so little each day that it could last ages - if it doesn't get yucky in the fridge.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

Last night was leg training.  (I'm in RR week)

LEG EXT
120 x 10
120 x 9

HACKS
130 x 10
120 x 12
120 x 12

1 LEGGED PRESS
20 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 12

LYING LEG CURLS
70 x 8
80 x 7

SLDL
105 x 10
105 x 10

SEATED LEG CURLS
70 x 12
70 x 10


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

30 minutes cardio this morning - 15 treadmill, 15 bike

I started fiddling around with HIIT for the first time.  Not sure if I did it "right"
I went 3 minutes at a not so rough intensity and then 1 minute at all out crazy effort.  Then 3 minutes not so bad, 1 minute psycho.  Are those intervals ok or should they be longer?

Anyone have any guidelines for mph on treadmill during the sprint and the not so hard portion?  (I'm using a 4.5 incline)

How about the bike?  Any idea what kind of rpm to shoot for?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 22, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> 1 LEGGED PRESS
> 20 x 15
> 25 x 12
> 25 x 12


I know that hurt.  Those things are killer.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

speaking of cardio...I discovered the best part of doing it.  I HATE waking up and doing it so much that NO WAY in hell will I cheat on my eating.  If (for instance) I were to eat a couple of fun size candy bars (something I used to do every few days) then I would be negating the cardio.  

not gonna happen.  

speaking of cheats - i'm "allowed" a cheat meal every Sunday.  (a meal - not a day and it has to be "within reason")  i'm debating if I should take it this Sunday or give it another week.  i sort of feel like i'm just getting on a roll so not sure if it's smart to interrupt it quite yet.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Those things are killer.



I felt like a total fool!  I've never done them before and I couldn't believe how weak I was!  I can leg press 270 the regular way and only 25 with one leg?  huh?  They felt great but I was baffled.  I'm hoping there's a big learning curve and I'll be much better at them next time.

Or I may replace them with smith machine 1 legged squats/lunges (where you put one leg out in front like a lunch and just go up and down - no stepping back and forth obviously)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2004)

They do take time.  The first time I did them I was doing only about 60lbs.  Then within a few months I was doing 180 for per leg and for the ham press over 200.  You will adjust and it will be fast.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 23, 2004)

I just started doing them myself, and I can hardly do any weight either. But of course the number on the plate isn't what's important, as long as the muscle gets worked properly.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Paynne!  I had to remind myself of that.  When I realized how little weight I was able to use (and was still working damn hard at it) I was very tempted to conclude the exercise "wasn't for me".  But I took a minute and realized I really did feel it working so the number didn't matter - the result did.  It was more than a little humbling - but I'm going to stick with them.

Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 23, 2004)

You get better gains by training your weaknesses. That's why the guys at the gym who always do the same thing always look and lift the same a year later.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You get better gains by training your weaknesses. That's why the guys at the gym who always do the same thing always look and lift the same a year later.



  and I'm not goin' out like that.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

THURSDAY's MEALS

Meal 1
1.5 scoops protein powder
2 1/2 tsp peanut butter
2 fish oil

Meal 2
3/4 c oats
4 egg whites
1 egg
2.5 tsp peanut butter
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3
3 oz tuna
11 olives
broccoli 1.5 cup
5 oz yam
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4
3 oz chicken
1 cup broccoli
2 oz avocado
5 oz yam

Meal 5
4 oz ground sirloin
6 asparagus spears
1/2 med grapefruit 
2 fish oil

Meal 6
1 scoop protein

CALORIES 1808
Protein 154 g
Carbs 184 g
Fat 51 g


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

BACK

CG Pulldowns
110 x 8
110 x 7

T Bar Rows
35 x 9
35 x 9

I don't like this machine.  It forces me to use a "too wide for me" grip.  Next back rep range workout I'm going to use the Hammer Strength row machine.  that one I like.  a lot.  

DB Row
40 x 10
40 x 10

DB Pullovers - I like doing these.  The stretch back feels awesome
35 x 15
35 x 12

BICEPS
Alt DB Curls
25 x 8
27.5 x 6

Cable Curls (2 arm - curl bar)
60 x 10
60 x 9

Concentration Curls
15 x 11
15 x 10

in case anyone was wondering...my left bicep looks better than my right one.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Are you going to do cardio everyday?  How many calories are you using to cut?  

Your diet looks really yummy   .  I'm coming over for dinner


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2004)

> I don't like this machine. It forces me to use a "too wide for me" grip. Next back rep range workout I'm going to use the Hammer Strength row machine. that one I like. a lot.


I find it easier to put an olympic bb in a corner, add the weight to one end then take a close grip cable attachments and to tbar rows this way instead.  It's one of my favorites and you are right, tbar row machines suck!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

Im with Jodi! I hate those machines!! the ol fashioned -in-the-corner kind of Tbar rows are MUCH better!  

training and diet both look great!  
one question though- why still _just_ the shake as your last meal? no EFA's or carbs(if post wo)


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

thank you ladies!  great advice on the t-bar rows.  i did them that way many moons ago but had totally forgotten.  i'll definitely do them that way next time!  i like rows in all their many forms...'cept that stupid machine.

i'm trying to stick with the plan the way he set it up for me...i'm ok without the post workout carbs (i think)  the no fat thing in the shake is nagging at me though since it's my last meal before bed and the whey is probably digested really fast.  i guess i can move some fat from one of my earlier meals keeping the totals the same.  

ncgirl - most of my meals are pretty yummy!  

i'm doing cardio 5 days a week for 30 minutes.  i'm going to turn 2 or 3 of them into HIIT soon.  i've been fiddling with intervals but not full on HIIT yet.  (i'm really bad at cardio - it has been forever since i've done it!)

on gym days (5 days) i'm getting just about 1800 calories a day.  on my non gym days i'm getting just under 1500.

weird thing is i was told to go ahead and have a cheat meal on sundays (a non gym day) so if i do that...calories WON'T end up being under 1500 and i'll only have the one day of lower calories.  i was thinking of dropping cardio to 4 days a week (weights still 5) and making the non cardio day a 1500 calorie day so I have that variance...but for now i'm not going to mess with it.  too soon i think.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree, too soon to make adjustments  (although I do reallyyy think you should add some fats to that last shake of the day before bed) let it all play out for a little while and then consult your nutritionist about your concerns. 
Did he reccomend that level of cardio to you? 

any plan for the cheat meal sunday? Im also glad to see that this is incorporated btw, gives you a little sanity and diet a kick too.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

i thought about moving the fat out of meal 2 and into meal 6...maybe it would be better to trim a little fat from meal 2 and meal 3 and then add the amt i cut from both to meal 6?

not sure.  he said he intentionally cut back on the carbs my last 2 meals and cut out the fat in my last meal.  the no fat in the pw before bed shake doesn't seem right to me either.  this is the hard part...i told myself to listen to him but i don't agree with him on that one point.

what to do...fiddle with the fat (keeping my daily totals the same) so i get some in my last meal or stick to the program as written for a few weeks.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

is it possible for you to contact him or speak with him within the next day or so and express your concerns with the diet to him? 
Id say leave as he suggested, although we both feel otherwise on a couple issues. He has divised this specifically for you, perhaps it can make the necessary alterations now.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

I just emailed him - will post his response here.  Thanks for watching out for me.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

before i forget...i did 30 minutes cardio this morning.  15 on the treadmill and 15 on the bike.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

Nike, want me to drive over and take care of this nutritionist guy?  I just gassed up my hummer.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks Mono.  i can think of better uses for your humor though.  

did i say "uses"?  i meant to say targets


----------



## jfrance (Jul 26, 2004)

How is the P/RR/S routine working out?   It seems really cool, but I'm not sure if I'd want to do it.    I have really been using the gym for weight loss.   

Since Jan 1, I have lost 50 pounds of fat, and gained 10 pounds of muscle and taken myself from almost 50% bf to about 30%.   My goal is 15% (30-40 pounds), which will put me at around 190 pounds (5'8").   
My trainer is very strong in her nutrition knowledge as well, and has me having 6 meals a day with about 2400 calories & 250 grams protein.   To break plateaus, we will drop to 2000 for a few weeks and then 1800 for a few more weeks, then back up.   

Do you vary the calories much when you are on the P/RR/S?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm really enjoying the p/rr/s!  I definitely like power week best.  

Congrats on your wonderful progress!  I personally think there are a log of good programs out there and the key is to find on you like and will stick to...and then mix it up now and then.

I drop my calories a bit lower on my 2 non workout days but otherwise they stay right about the same number each day.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

FRIDAYS workout (rep range)

SHOULDERS
1 ARM DB PRESS
22.5 x 8
25 x 6

Reverse Pec Deck
60 x 8
60 x 8

Cable Side Laterals
15 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 10

Triceps
Dips
BW x 4
BW x 3
Machine - 90 x 8

Pushdowns
80 x 10
85 x 8

Kickbacks
8 x 10
8 x 10


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

i had a good weekend eating wise.  my 2 cheats on sunday were

1)  lots of bbq sauce on my chicken 

2)  Trioplex bar (lord help me)  

could have been much worse.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

the bad news is i somehow managed to hurt my knee during one of my cardio sessions.  it doesn't feel good at all.  hurts on the inside if i press on the spot of walking downstairs especially.    i'm hoping it'll fix itself.  (fingers crossed)

no cardio this week.  i used the heating pad last night.  it felt good but not sure if it actually did anything to help.

i have to trim 200 calories off my diet now that the cardio is out the window.  could be worse but i'm mad - things were going nicely.

i don't want to cut my protein back so it'll be carbs and fat i trim.  not sure how much of each to cut.  stupid nutrition guy isn't answering my emails


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Argh, that sucks, Nike.   Take it easy on the knee... might wanna go to the doctor to make sure its nothing serious.

 Anyway, look at it this way... less cardio but a more strict diet means youll probably end up retaining more muscle. 

 Im still available to go take care of your dietician, too.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Anyway, look at it this way... less cardio but a more strict diet means youll probably end up retaining more muscle.



  I hope so!  I'll do all I can to make it happen that way.


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Ever try the carb consicious BBQ sauce??? you wouldnt even have to consider that a cheat, 5-7 cals per T! I luuuuv it! Sweetened with splenda I think


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi Jill  .  I know the sauce you mean.  I may even have some in the fridge.  

The thing is...I find i do better if I eliminate all of that stuff when i'm dieting.  I pass on the sf jello and popsicles and carb conscious stuff etc etc.  They're all probably fine in moderation but I do better without them.  I just eat totally clean.  My one exception is my daily Diet Lipton or Snapple iced tea.  I won't let those go!

I planned on a cheat meal Sunday so the bbq sauce wasn't much of a cheat plus it let me eat the same food as everyone else which is a nice break in itself instead of having to make mine "special".  (you know how that goes!)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

That sucks about your knee.  I hope it feels better soon! 

Nice tricep pushdowns too!  Your freakin strong!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks PreMier.  I'm realizing how lucky I've been - no training injuries ever.  I'd like to go back to that asap.  I'll give it this week to heal and if it's still wrong..I'll give in and see the doctor.

I'm not too strong yet...but I'm getting there.  

Hope your shoulder is getting better.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah... you really dont realize how much injuries suck untill you get injured.

 PM, i feel your pain.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Hell. I know all about injuries. In high school I had stress fractures, one in each leg, and apparently from x-rays taken later, a couple stress fractures in my metarsals. I thought I only had one stress fracture, in one leg. Wtf....lol, high tolerance for pain I guess. Right now, I have problems with my foot because I have such damn flat feet. Ah runners, what can I say? We're an odd bunch. 
Anyway, I hope your knee gets better NG. Don't be stubborn like me and rest it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks aggies   i'll try to have some sense.  i had a lot of injuries as a kid when i used to do gymnastics and had knee surgery back then and i was so stubborn.  the way i refused to rest you would have thought i was training for the olympics instead of using a 2' x 4' board balanced on milk crates in my back yard as a balance beam.  

then there was the time i ruptured my appendix and was told to wait 6 weeks (or something like that) before going back to the gym and i went the 2nd week and gave myself a hernia.    i definitely lack judgement sometimes with this stuff.

it probably isn't too serious - it's not crazy painful but it feels "wrong" and i may worry more b/c of my other knee surgery.  i'm hoping it's a lot less dramatic than i'm imagining it to be.  

i'll keep everyone posted.  thanks again for the concern.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow those are some serious injuries. 
Lol, so we both know that when "something doesn't feel quite right," rest it now, or you'll pay the price later.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 26, 2004)

i swear i'm going to listen.  really.    better to miss 1 leg workout than a month of 'em (or worse)

thanks again.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

How you feeling nikegurl?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

I think my knee may be a bit better.  It's strange though...pain is better.  I can walk without limping and I can stand with all my weight on that leg.  What I can't do is straighten completely OR bend it completely.  It feels wrong and odd more than it feels painful.  I guess that's a good thing.    Thanks for asking!


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Have you gone to the doc yet Nike?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

Well it's shock week (except for legs.  its nothing for legs this week.    )

Shock week is strange so far.  When I'm doing the workout I'm totally shot.  At the end of my 2nd dropset I couldn't have done another rep with no weight for a lot of money.  But when I was driving home from the gym I felt like I hadn't done enough.  I'm not used to so few sets even with the supersetting and dropset at the end.  I'm going to stick with it though.  Like I said - I didn't feel like I could do more while I was doing it - that didn't come 'til I was finished.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Have you gone to the doc yet Nike?



not yet....i was hoping to avoid it.  i think it may be a bit better though.  also it seems weird to tell a doctor that it doesn't hurt too badly but it's just "wrong".  sounds kindof nutty.    but i will go next week if it isn't damn near 100%.  thanks


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

CHEST - shock week

Superset #1  Cable Crossovers and Incline Hammer Machine

35x10 + 80x10
35x10 + 80x9

Superset #2  Smith Machine Press (flat) + Incline Flye

70x10 + 20x9

Double Dropset - Incline Machine Press

90x9 + 60x6 + 30x9


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm glad you decided to skip legs after all


----------



## jfrance (Jul 28, 2004)

Have you tried Glucosamine.   It really does help to lubricate the joint and it doesn't have any serious side effects.   You can get it at any GNC.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks!  Jodi also mentioned that to me.  I'll definitely check it out.

at this point the pain isn't too bad but it makes me worry b/c it feels like something isn't connected quite right.    my kneecap feels extra jiggly.  bending hurts the most (only on the inside part of my knee) but i can stand with all my weight on that one leg and that doesn't hurt.  i probably worry more b/c i had surgery on the other one.  i just want it to get better by itself - and fast!  

but i'm definitely going to start taking the glucosamine.  it was dumb of not to before now.  thanks again


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is what I use.  Far superior to glucoseamine by itself  
http://www.medicalprovisions.com/mi...Product_Code=616207&Category_Code=GLUCOSAMINE


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=975&osCsid=5d0b3de1bb04dadfecaa9b53ac0c672b

This is the one I buy.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll order some now.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

ok...diet update

it seems my nutritionist has semi-abandoned me.  i asked him about adding some fats (shifting them from other meals) to meal #6 and he never answered.

then when i asked him about cutting calories from the 1800 planned for training days (now that cardio is out the window) he said to go with the "off" day nutrition plan 7 days a week which is 1480 calories.  i know he's the expert but i just don't want to go that low with my calories and i really don't think i should (so I'm not).   

jodi suggested i cut 200 calories to make up for no cardio - 100 from carbs and 100 from fat.  that sounded good so i went with it.    (thanks!)

but when i plugged by original plan from the nutritionist into fitday to figure out where to pull the 200 calories from - i found that the numbers he gave me with the plan weren't right.  for instance he only counted oats as a carb source when there are also fat and protein calories.  nothing major but it adds up after 6 meals.

below is what i came up with.  i'm using his plan as a starting point but would like input now that i had to lower the calories to make up for the missing cardio and now that i know his original numbers i had been using are wrong.

i agree that i should probably add fat to my last meal to slow digestion but i'm not sure where to pull the fat from to add it there (and how much to add).  i'm open to other suggestions as well.  for instance - he said i could have pb or flax a couple of times.  of course i opted for pb both times.  is that ok providing i really do measure and keep it at 2 tsp?

let me know if macros and food choices need changing at this point and i'll stick with any revisions for a few weeks and re-evaluate based on my progress.

THANKS!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

Meal 1
            1.5 Protein Powder  (34.5 P, 2 C)
            2 tsp peanut butter (5 F, 2 C, 3 P)
            2 fish oil caps (2 F)

Meal 2
	½ cup Oats (27 C, 5 P, 3 F)
             4 egg whites (14 P, 1 C, 0 F)
             1 whole egg  (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
             2 tsp peanut butter (5 F, 2 C, 3 P)
             ½ large ruby red grapefruit (13 C, 1 P)

Meal 3
	3oz tuna (22 P, 1 F)
             Broccoli- 1/2 cup steamed	(2 C)
             4.5 oz Sweet Potato (32 C, 2 P)
             8 olives (5 F, 2 C)
             2 Tbs fat free dressing (2 C)

Meal 4 
   	3.5 oz chicken (24.5 P, 3 F)
            	Broccoli- 1/2 cup steamed (2 C)
            1 oz avocado (5.5 F, 3 C)
	4.5 oz sweet potato (32 C, 2 P)

Meal 5 
            4 oz ??? beef shoulder cut (31 P,  2 F)                 
	½ large grapefruit (13 C, 1 P)
	2 fish oil caps (2 F)

Meal 6
	1 scoop Protein Powder (23 P)
	2 fish oil caps (2 F)

TOTALS
Protein ??? 175g ??? 698 cals
Carbs ???  135g ??? 489 cals
Fat ??? 40g  - 361 cal
CALORIES ??? 1615 cals

I train between meals 5 & 6.  I still have fat to drop (but it's progressing)  Current weight is 151.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=975&osCsid=5d0b3de1bb04dadfecaa9b53ac0c672b
> 
> This is the one I buy.


I also use that one.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

Im glad that you were able to make the smart adjustments to diet.... I agree with you and not the nutritionist...  

I would take the 2tsp.pb in meal 2 and put them in meal 6. or take the sweet potato in meal 4 and put it in meal 6. you choose- carbs or no carbs post workout. even that late in the day I would still have them, but thats just my opinon.. and I know it works for me but may not for others. Work with the plan and when you feel you need to make the adjustments accordingly, do so, but give it a full couple weeks before you assess the plan again for slight changes. 

and woman, please please take it easy on that knee!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks sweetie.  so you'd suggest moving either the pb OR the yam to postworkout but not both (and either would be fine?)

i'm leaning towards protein and carb but no fat if that's ok (shake and sweet potato)

not sure if i mentioned it before - but I LOVE sweet potatos.  i like them way better than yams.  'til recently i'd only bought yams.  now i'll shop 'til i find the sweet potatos - they're absolutely my favorite diet food.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I think sweet potatoes are the shit.  How do you prep yours?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

i bake them first and then nuke 'em at the end if i run out of time.  

the texture is so much more to my liking than yams.  it's nice to have a few diet foods i really look forward to.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

How do you bake them?  Time, peeled, temp?

I usually boil mine, then mash and measure


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Bake for 400 degrees wrapped in foil for 1 hour


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic, thanks!  I am sick of drinking the water they are boiled in to not loose nutrients.  j/k haha


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

wtf, you guys have a ton of time to cook your food!  whenever i have a sweet potato, i just nuke it for several minutes and scarf it down (usually burning the shit out of my mouth in the process).

 thats also the reason ive stuck to brown rice and chicken so religiously - both stay quite well for long periods in the refrigerator.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> 1.5 Protein Powder  (34.5 P, 2 C)
> 2 tsp peanut butter (5 F, 2 C, 3 P)
> 2 fish oil caps (2 F)
> ...


I know you have 2 goals in mind.  1. To drop bodyfat and 2. to gain muscle.  I do know that #1 is your current priority.  So here's what I think.  

Meals look fantastic.    Because fat loss is your primary goal I think you may be wise going no PWO carbs because PWO is your last meal of the day.  I'm not saying this is the appropriate answer but I know we've done the carb thing late at night with you before and it didn't go over well.  So I think moving the PB from meal 1 or 2 and add it to meal 6 would be your better choice.  This would be ending the day with protein and fat.  

Once you are more comfortable with your fat loss, then I think it would be time to move carbs around and it to meal 6 making LBM gains your new goal and fat loss your secondary.

This is just what I think but you should do what you feel is best to meet your goals and keep you sticking to the plan.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Jodi.  I'm "on one"now.  I AM sticking to the plan.  This weekend while the neighbors scarfed down chips and dip and Malibu and burgers and cheesecake I toted my chicken breast, broccoli and sweet potato out to the pool area and ate 'em with a smile.  

Nothing motivates me like seeing some progress.  Now that I see some - I'm after more.

PB in postworkout shake is lovely with me.


----------



## Novo (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey stranger!

Really good to catch up on this, and see how well things are going for you - I'm so pleased  (not to mention the fact I have my eye on some of these meal plans, ta muchly for that ...)


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah!!!!  Novo is here!    Really good to "see" you.  

Things are going well for me with my eating and the gym.    Hopefully my knee will be better next week.  It doesn't hurt TOO much but it still isn't right.  I'm crossing my fingers (but will go to the doctor next week if it's still bothering me)

I like me meals.  I miss cottage cheese a little but I have other yummy stuff to keep my busy.  I think I'll start having cottage cheese once a week.  I like the idea of having things like cottage cheese and trioplex bars on my "cheat" day.  I will look forward to them and enjoy them and I won't feel bad (or sick to my stomach) afterwards.  I can't rule out a slice of pizza somewhere down the line - but not anytime soon.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2004)

still in "shock" week.  

BACK

1st superset:  Pullovers/WG Pulldowns

35x10 + 100x10
35x10 + 100x10

2nd superset:  Stiff Arm Pulldown (more of a pushdown actually)/RG Bent Rows

40x10 + 75x7
50x8 + 75x6  i was weak on the rows...must be the pace and supersetting. 

Dropset - CG Pulley Row

100x8 + 70x8


BICEPS
Superset #1 EZ Bar Curls/Alt DB Curls

50x10 + 6x25

those 25lb dbs felt heavy as hell right after the EZ bar curls

Superset #2  Preacher Curls + Reverse Curls
45x8 + 30x8

Dropset - single arm cable curls

30x8 + 20x8


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm looking forward to power week.  That's my favorite.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to power week.  That's my favorite.


 Yeah, when i was doing P/RR/S that was always my favorite week too.


----------



## Novo (Jul 30, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I like me meals.  I miss cottage cheese a little but I have other yummy stuff to keep my busy.  I think I'll start having cottage cheese once a week.  I like the idea of having things like cottage cheese and trioplex bars on my "cheat" day.  I will look forward to them and enjoy them and I won't feel bad (or sick to my stomach) afterwards.  I can't rule out a slice of pizza somewhere down the line - but not anytime soon.


Ah, interesting - this means I need to ask a question about something I've never yet understood   

What's the deal with cottage cheese? I know that everyone drops it pre-comp (though I don't really understand the dairy issue - bloating in some way?!), but why is it excluded from your plan too chicky? I'm asking 'cos I love the stuff - it forms a pretty big part of my diet (I have found a great, high protein, almost carb free source), and if it's sabotaging me in some way ... better I should know! (and yes, quite possibly then choose to eat it anyway   )

Sorry - but this journal is all about ME and my questions, right?? I'm just leeching off your knowledge, cheeky wench that I am. But in return, how's about I play the role of Mom for a sec here ... DO take care of that knee, and not just ignore it in the hope it will go away. Which I know you know already


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2004)

I actually agree with you Novo.  If I came up with the plan entirely on my own I'd have left the cottage cheese in there.  I think it needs to be cut precontest - but only near the end in the final weeks (which I'm not)

But I promised myself to stick with the plan the nutritionist came up with and not fiddle with it too soon.  (basically I'm not eating it b/c he didn't say to   )

I suspect when I rework my plan the cottage cheese will be back.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Aug 2, 2004)

i had a good workout friday night.

this week's diet cheat was a little more of a cheat than last week...i had an ice cream parfait/little sundae.  it was good and i promptly had a stomachache.  

7/30 workout

SHOULDERS
Superset #1 Seated Side Laterals + Hammer Mach. Press

10x10 + 50x10
12x10 + 50x9

Superset #2 Reverse Pec Deck & WG Upright Rows

60x8 + 50x8
60x8 + 50x8

Dropset (2 drops) DB Front Raises
12x8 + 8x8 + 5x8

TRICEPS
Superset #1 Pushdowns + CG Bench w/DBs
80x10 + 30x8
85x6 + 30x6

Superset #2 RG 1 Arm Pushdowns/Overhead DB Ext.
30x8 + 36x6
30x6 + 30x6

Dropset - seated dip machine
90x8 + 60x8

I'm glad shock week is over.  Now it's back to power week tonight.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2004)

I've lowered my rates for squat lessons. Free (not including travel) and you can't get mad when I'm spotting and I "accidentally" check out your glutes.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks Saturday.  Something's up with my knee (NOT a squat related injury I might add) so when it's good to go...I may have to take you up on at least most of your offer.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2004)

You mean you'll pay travel expenses for me to come check out your glutes and I don't even have to help you squat? Damn, good deal.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Nike... since you like Power week so much, why not stagger the bodyparts?  i.e. week 1 is power chest, rr legs, shock back?  That way you'd have power _something_ every week.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 3, 2004)

Last night: 

CHEST
Flat DB Press
45 x 7
45 x 6
45 x 6

Incline Machine
90 x 6
90 x 6
75 x 7  - I couldn't budge the 90 to start my last set 

DB Pullover
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6


I was a dumbass today   I missed not 1 but 2 meals this morning


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 3, 2004)

Once you get back on track, double up your dosage of dinner and you'll be fine.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks Saturday.   

it was a really dumb thing to do.  i didn't want to eat so i didn't.  i know better.  (not even an "actual" excuse)  

my knee is feeling a bit better.  no pain yesterday or today - just a little "odd" feeling still.  i think i'm going to do my leg workout tonight but take it really easy and see how it goes...i'm half scared to find out


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

my knee was ok!   

SQUAT
105 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6  up 5 lbs from last week.  i think i can go heavier.  i've said it before.  the bar feels heavy.  95 feels heavy.  110 feels heavy.  it all feels heavy.   

LEG PRESS
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6  

SINGLE LEG EXT (Hammer Machine)
35 x 6
35 x 6 - had to help it a bit on the last rep but I feel these more on the negative portion anyway.  

LYING LEG CURL
70 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 5

SLDL
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

I've never been so happy to train legs in my life.  I am SO relieved that my knee seems to be ok now.  I didn't have a good feeling about it at all.  phew.

more good news.  my waist is down 1 1/2".  finally    scale is only down 3.5 lbs but i'm cool with that since my waist is smaller and what i see in the mirror is a lot more acceptable now.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 4, 2004)

If the bar feels heavy r\right out of the rack, it means your abs and hip flexors are weakpoints. Reread my squatting article for fixing it.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

your article has helped me a lot.  the sitting back thing has been awesome.  

the bar doesn't actually feel heavy - i was going a little overboard with that one.    to be totally honest - i think fear is a huge limiting factor for me with squats.  it's the only exercise that scares me.  (it didn't use to)  everything else i'm more than willing to find out just how heavy i can go and i sort of say "screw it" if i fail.  squats freak me out.  (sad to say)

but i'm doing them - and that's progress.  maybe NEXT time i'll say "screw it", get stuck at the bottom and put this bs behind me.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

> SQUAT
> 105 x 6
> 110 x 6
> 110 x 6 up 5 lbs from last week. i think i can go heavier. i've said it before. the bar feels heavy. 95 feels heavy. 110 feels heavy. it all feels heavy.



 Nice job!  Your squats are really increasing!



> more good news. my waist is down 1 1/2". finally  scale is only down 3.5 lbs but i'm cool with that since my waist is smaller and what i see in the mirror is a lot more acceptable now.



You are using the Absolved now aren't you?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nice job!  Your squats are really increasing!
> 
> 
> 
> You are using the Absolved now aren't you?



the squats are a vicious circle.  i tend to like the stuff i'm good at (who doesn't?)  so since i suck at squats - i hate them...and since i hate them...well, nevermind.  i just hate them.  

ummm...you're gonna yell.  i meant to start using the absolved again last week - but this morning when i measured was the first time i actually applied it.  i'm pretty sure you have to use it for it to work.  but i'm gonna apply it faithfully am and pm now.  promise.  lipo too.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

Why would I yell?  That's great that your waist went down that much without the Absolved.  Hopefully the absolved and lipo will speed up progress


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

the thing that would MOST speed up my progress would be if we could somehow replicate your legs and give me the extra set.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

You might not want them right now.........I fried them at the gym and I can't walk.  It's been 5 days too


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

what's this about you frying bodyparts at the gym....are you "allowed"?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

I really didn't mean to.  It was an accident.  I lowered my weight ALOT with my squats and did high reps, not even to failure.  I think the shock of the high reps did it.  I haven't been able to run or bike for 4 days now


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

ummmhmmmm.....i'll still take 'em anyway pain and all.  (and behave yourself- no more accidental frying incidents   )


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Workouts are lookin good Hilary   All your weights are improving nicely.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks PreMier.  plus I'm not fat anymore


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 4, 2004)

when were you ever fat?  huh huh huh????


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 4, 2004)

No kidding. Why do hot ladies always say they're fat?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

oh - i was.  my waist was up to 30" for a time and ALL my clothes were too tight.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 5, 2004)

last night's workout

BACK

Rack Deads
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6

Bent Rows
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6

WG Pulldowns
110 x 7
110 x 6
110 x 6

CG Pulley Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

all is well


----------



## atherjen (Aug 5, 2004)

nice rack deads!  

how goes the diet??


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 5, 2004)

diet has been   ...'cept i'm sick of beef so now and then i'm letting myself have cottage cheese instead.  it makes me a lot happier and that's a good thing (so i keep going)  i know i said i was going to listen to the nutritionist guy but he seems to have bailed and since i'm not stepping on stage - i'm going to have the cottage cheese sometimes.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

I get sick of beef too.  Sick of chicken.  Never get sick of fish, but it costs WAY WAY too much


----------



## atherjen (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad to hear it is going so well  but unfortunate that the nutritionist bailed on you, but Im quite certain you can do this without his aid, have much help here.. and tons of support!  

sick of beef? have you gone mad?  lol 
IMO the cottage cheese is fine, as you said you not looking to get to super low bodyfat levels or competing, and if it fits in your diet. eat up  especially if its something you enjoy!! must like your food to make dieting more easy!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 5, 2004)

....maybe instead of "sick of beef" i should have said "sometimes i'm too lazy to cook the beef"


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ....maybe instead of "sick of beef" i should have said "sometimes i'm too lazy to cook the beef"


 Have you got a grill?  Get some veggies and make shishkabobs (however you spell it).  With some peppers and zucchini on there, it comes out _damn_ tasty.   I prefer mine with chicken tho.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

you're right - that is yummy   i usually grill on sundays but the shishkabobs (sp?) runs out before the week is over...and that's when cottage cheese enters the picture.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

last night:  SHOULDERS

DB PRESS
30 x 8  reps should have been 4-6 but I got 8 and didn't think I could do the 35s
35 x 4  i barely could do the 35s
30 x 7  wish i had 32.5 lb dbs!

UPRIGHT ROWS
50 x 8
60 x 6
60 x 5

CHEAT LATERALS
20 x 6
20 x 6

I've been neglecting my calves since starting p/rr/s.  I'm adding them to shoulder day from now on.  I only did 3 sets b/c I was in a huge hurry and I knew they'd kill since I haven't trained them in awhile.  Next week will be better.

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 20
45 x 20
70 x 11


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Are calves not in the prrs program?


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Looks like a great workout, Nike!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are calves not in the prrs program?



not officially but it's mentioned in one of the zillion threads to add them in - i just haven't.      but now i will


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Looks like a great workout, Nike!



thanks var.  my shoulders have improved.  they used to REALLY suck.  now they're kind of average so that's progress.  i LOVE huge shoulders.  maybe someday


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Any new pics???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Cannonball delts.  Whooah!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cannonball delts.  Whooah!



That's what I WANT - but not what I have.


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

But it IS what you will have. 'Cause you're a hard hard worker Nike  

Still reading along, and still really pleased it's all going so well for you (and more relieved than you can imagine to hear of someone else who prefers opening a tub of cc rather than cooking. I'm getting much deserved ticking-offs for such behaviour  )


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, better a tub of CC than a tub of PB.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

hi Novo - I love when you visit!  

amazingly enough mono...i seem to be cured of my pb addiction.  i can actually eat it with restraint now.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hi Novo - I love when you visit!
> 
> amazingly enough mono...i seem to be cured of my pb addiction.  i can actually eat it with restraint now.




What have you done with nikegurl!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

Friday's workout - ARMS

BICEPS

EZ Bar Curls
60 x 6
60 x 6

PREACHER Mach (Hammer)
50 x 8
55 x 5

Hammer Curls
22.5 x 6
22.5 x 6

TRICEPS
CG BENCH w/DBs (thanks, Jodi    )
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6

SKULL CRUSHERS
40 x 7
50 x 4

OVERHEAD DB EXT
40 x 6
40 x 6


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What have you done with nikegurl!



don't worry...it's black olives i can no longer be trusted with.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Friday's workout - ARMS
> 
> BICEPS
> 
> ...


 christdamn youre gettin strong


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

i probably should have said - the overhead db extensions is 2 arms using the 40 lb db - not one!


----------



## Novo (Aug 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> TRICEPS
> CG BENCH w/DBs (thanks, Jodi    )
> 35 x 6
> 35 x 6
> 35 x 6


Oooh, in-ter-es-ting. Please Miss, can you tell me more? Maybe I'll start pinching training ideas as well as mealpans ... I'm not proud 


It's a compliment NG! Wanna trade? I can teach you how to blend every meal you eat, and so badly plan your training that sore arms compromise back etc etc. It's great in my world


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

you're too funny - and stop beating yourself up lady!  

cg bench with the bar always hurts my wrists.  so i got this tip from jodi.  i hold the dbs w/my palms facing my sides and press 'em w/my elbows in.  it's awesome.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

And I got that tip from my good friend Dante


----------



## Novo (Aug 9, 2004)

... and I am going to have to try it today (even though yesterday was arms  ) just because I really like the sound of it! Thanking you kindly


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

hey Novo...just in case, it took me 2 tries before i liked them.  it was awkward my first try (sometimes i do have klutz tendencies  ) but now they're a definite favorite - all triceps and no wrist pain.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

time to play journal catch up. 

MEALS - slightly altered.  

Meal 1
1 scoop whey
2 fish oil caps

Meal 2
5 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 cup oats
Tbs natural pb
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3
can tuna
6 olives
1/2 stalk celery
Tbs fat free Italian dressing
1/2 c brown rice
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4
4 oz chicken breast
6 oz sweet potato
cup brocolli

Meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese (1% fat)
2 fish oil caps

Meal 6
1.5 scoops whey
2 tsp natural pb

TOTALS
1646 calories
185 g protein
127 g carb
40 g fat


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

8/11 Training - chest was a little weaker today than I had hoped.  biceps were a little stronger than i expected.  

CHEST
Incline DB Press
40 x 7
40 x 6
40 x 6

Flat Bench
95 x 8
95 x 7
95 x 6

Flyes
22.5 x 10
20 x 10

BICEPS

Alt DB Curls
25 x 8
25 x 8

Cable Curls (EZ curl bar attachment)
60 x 8
60 x 8

Concentration Curls
15 x 12
15 x 12


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

LEGS  - no squats in rep range week training program. i wasn't being lazy 

Extensions
120 x 10
120 x 9

Hack Squats
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10

One Leg Leg Press (Cybex Eagle Machine this time around)
75 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

Lying Leg Curls
80 x 8
80 x 8

SLDL
105 x 10
105 x 9

Seated Leg Curls
90 x 12
90 x 12


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice job, especially your leg workout.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

are you just being nice?  my legs sure felt it but i thought it was still kind of sucky/pathetically weak


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

Your leg workout has improved.   Me, nice.......since when?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

you don't fool me.  you're NICE damnit.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree, awesome workouts!  Strength is GRREAtttttttt!!!  (think Tony the TIger Great!! ) lol 

Diet looks super too! How are you making out with it?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Jen.  I feel like my leg progress is REALLY slow so you and Jodi definitely made my day.  

I feel good....I did fiddle with my meals a little though.  I bumped protein up 10 grams and calories are a smidge higher.  It probably wasn't necessary but I just felt like I needed more protein  .  (It's the craziness talking but I figure 40 more calories and 10 more grams of protein won't kill me and it makes me worry less about getting enough  ).


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

YESTERDAY'S MEALS (and today's too)

Meal 1
1.5 scoop whey
2 fish oil caps

Meal 2
5 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 cup oats
2 tsp natural pb
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3
can tuna
4 olives
1/2 stalk celery
Tbs fat free Italian dressing
1/2 c brown rice
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4
4 oz chicken breast
6 oz sweet potato
cup brocolli

Meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese (1.5% fat)
2 fish oil caps

Meal 6
1.5 scoops whey
2 tsp natural pb

TOTALS
1605 calories
196 g protein
123 g carb
35 g fat


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

FRIDAY's workout

SHOULDERS & TRICEPS

1 ARM DB PRESS
25 x 8
25 x 7

REV PEC DECK
60 x 10
60 x 10

CABLE SIDE LATERALS
15 x 12
15 x 10
15 x 8

SEATED DIP MACHINE
90 x 8
90 x 9
105 x 6

PUSHDOWNS
80 x 10
80 x 8

KICKBACKS
8 x 10
8 x 10


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> FRIDAY's workout
> 
> 
> SEATED DIP MACHINE
> ...



I know you stronger than me.. the seated dip machine at my gym you can go up to 165 lbs. and do more than 8 reps .. I'm not sure if I'm doing this wrong or the machines different


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

well - could be that you're stronger than you think   ...could also be variance in the  machines.  the key thing to know you're doing them right is keeping your elbows in tight against your body (pointing behind you not out to the sides) and only using your triceps to push the handles down.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> well - could be that you're stronger than you think   ...could also be variance in the  machines.  the key thing to know you're doing them right is keeping your elbows in tight against your body (pointing behind you not out to the sides) and only using your triceps to push the handles down.



There is no way I can be stronger than you Nikegurl   
I will pay more attention to the way I do it next time!! Thanks


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2004)

Workouts and diet is looking awesome nikegurl!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks so much BritChick.  i want to hurry up and drop the rest of my fat so i can start building


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

Shock Week.

CHEST

Superset #1  Cable Crossovers + Incline Hammer Machine

35x10  +  80x10
35x10  +  80x8

Superset #2  Flat Smith Machine Press + Incline Flye

70x10   +  22.5x8

Dropset - Machine Incline Press
90x6  +  60x6  + 30x8


ABS - 6 sets total
Cybex machine @ 70 lbx
bicycles
knee ins off the end of a bench (whatever ya call 'em   )

I've been neglecting ab training.  I'm going to do them chest day and one other time a week.  They're weak.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Supersets are my fav!!! 

Everything is looking fab as usual.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks Jill.  i actually hate hate hate supersets.    they're hard to pull off when the gym is really crowded (and mine usually is even pretty late)  i'm sure they're good for me though so i do 'em anyway.  i like power week best.   

and YOU have been doing so well!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

so ummm.....those abs i've been neglecting.  they freaking hurt!


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

Baby!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> so ummm.....those abs i've been neglecting.  they freaking hurt!


  I did hanging crunches the other day and feel the same way.  It's been a long time since my abs hurt.  If feels kinda good though


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

it's been a long time since mine have hurt too....probably b/c it's been ages since i've directly trained them.  

don't fall for my whining var.  i like that they hurt b/c then i'm aware of 'em and then i can imagine i have a 6 pack (but i don't)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 18, 2004)

You know, if thngs don't work out with you and your boyfriend, SF will take care of you.


----------



## KingofdaForest (Aug 18, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> it's been a long time since mine have hurt too....probably b/c it's been ages since i've directly trained them.
> 
> don't fall for my whining var. i like that they hurt b/c then i'm aware of 'em and then i can imagine i have a 6 pack (but i don't)


But you will have one, just keep at it  

Abs are my least favorite part to train and for a while they were a weakness, In the past I had been training them only once a week. I stepped it up though and now have a six pack. It was really hard for  me as I am sure it is for  other big guys who bulk for large muscles because you have to be really lean in the abdominal area for your abs to actually show


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You know, if thngs don't work out with you and your boyfriend, SF will take care of you.



good to know.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

KingofdaForest said:
			
		

> But you will have one, just keep at it



thanks for the encouragement.  i realize that i'm not lean enough for 'em to show yet - but i don't think i've trained them enough either so i'm going to correct both issues...and eventually, i'll have 'em.  (i hope)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

I hate it when my abs hurt.  I think its because I laugh too much.

Workouts lookin good Nike


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hate it when my abs hurt.  I think its because I laugh too much.



I saw a cool billboard the other day.  It said:

     No one ever worked so hard that milk squirted out their nose


There's no such thing as laughing too much.  

Is your jaw ok now?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes, its ok.  Went and had it x-rayed and they said that it was a slight dislocation, and it would heal on its own.  Thanks for asking


----------



## Monolith (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, its ok. Went and had it x-rayed and they said that it was a slight dislocation, and it would heal on its own. Thanks for asking


 WTF!  Whatd you do now?!?!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> WTF!  Whatd you do now?!?!


C'mon Mono. Get with the program.  You're online enough that you should be abreast of all IM issues/happenings. Jk


----------



## Monolith (Aug 18, 2004)

Was PM trying to make some extra money down on the street corner?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Fuck you


----------



## Monolith (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, its all good as long as youre burning my stick figure.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi nikegurl!  

Premi does your jaw need some massaging?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes please!  Mono hurt my feelings..


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2004)

same exact meals...

Meal 1
1.5 scoop whey
2 fish oil caps

Meal 2
5 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 cup oats
2 tsp natural pb
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3
can tuna
4 olives
1/2 stalk celery
Tbs fat free Italian dressing
1/2 c brown rice
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4
4 oz chicken breast
6 oz sweet potato
cup brocolli

Meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese (1.5% fat)
2 fish oil caps

Meal 6
1.5 scoops whey
2 tsp natural pb

TOTALS
1605 calories
196 g protein
123 g carb
35 g fat


I'm going to boil next week's chicken.  the thrill of the bbq is over and now i'm sick of it again.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2004)

hey var...when you said i was being a baby yesterday you were wrong.  it's ok that my abs kill me when i sneeze and i've sneezed 10 times today.  really it is.

but if you were to say i was a baby TODAY b/c of my leg soreness - you'd be right.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2004)

LEGS - shock week

SUPERSET #1  Hammer Machine Extensions + Front Squats

I've never done front squats before...so the weight is crazy low.  It's definitely something that takes a little getting used to.

50 x 10  + 65 x 10
50 x 10  + 65 x 9

SUPERSET #2  Extensions (different machine) + Sissy Squats (ow!)

120 x 10  + 10
120 x 8   +  9

DROPSET - Cybex Eagle horizontal leg press (adjusts w/a pin so easy to do dropsets)

190 x 10 + 130 x 10
210 x 8 + 130 x 8

SUPERSET #3  Seated Leg Curl + Lying Leg Curl

90 x 10 + 80 x 8
105 x 10 + 70 x 8 (had to pause TWICE to get through this last lying curl set)

DROPSET (but not really/kind of) STANDING LEG CURLS

This was meant to be a drop set but my hamstrings were so fried I couldn't go heavy enough to get a drop in.    Instead I did my reps on one leg.  Counted to 5 slowly and went again (same leg, same weight)  It was the best I could come up with.

20 x 8 + 20 x 4 
20 x 8 + 20 x 3  (2 sort of drop sets per leg - no resting between legs)


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hey var...when you said i was being a baby yesterday you were wrong.  it's ok that my abs kill me when i sneeze and i've sneezed 10 times today.  really it is.
> 
> but if you were to say i was a baby TODAY b/c of my leg soreness - you'd be right.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2004)

OW


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

How are you doing nikegurl?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2004)

hi sara.  much better today     hope all's well with you.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2004)

diet revelation - i can handle pb just fine now (in the past my Tbs measurements were "heaping"   )  BUT i can't handle black olives anymore.  my plan lets me put 4 in my tuna as a fat source.  that's got to stop b/c i keep popping 1 or 2 or 5 extra in my mouth and it adds up fast.  no more olives


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

I had this thing for olives this past spring too.. I think it was Jilly who got me into it. 4 is just torture. Im glad that you overcame the PB temptation..... I used to never be able to keep the jar in the house!!  Now Im much as you mentioned (except on my free day or free meal)  

killer leggie workout!


----------



## jfrance (Aug 20, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> LEGS - shock week
> 
> SUPERSET #1  Hammer Machine Extensions + Front Squats
> 
> ...




How do those dropsets work?    I've heard that dropsets would be like:
150x 10    
then 130 x as many as you got, 
then 100 x as many as you got,
then 80  x  as many as you got, and so on, until you can't do any more
and work your way all the way down the stack.   

But that doesn't seem to be what you put down.    Am I just confused?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2004)

It's just a matter of how many times you drop the weight in a set. 

I've done what you've posted but with my current workout when I do dropsets I only drop the weight once or twice.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

I miss you   Come back.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I miss you   Come back.


.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

She's on Vacation.  She'll be back tomorrow


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 26, 2004)

awwwwww.... thanks 

i'm back and i missed all of you too!  stuck to my eating plan my entire vacation EXCEPT the one meal at red lobster    i had no idea i could eat so many crab legs


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 26, 2004)

I haven't missed the gym but I don't feel like typing in all the workouts so I'll post last nights and go from there.

LEGS

SQUATS
105 x 6
115 x 6
125 x 5

LEG PRESS
230 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6

SINGLE LEG EXT. (Hammer)
35 x 6
35 x 5

LYING LEG CURL (new machine - the plates are numbered but not in lbs)

5 plates x 6
6 plates x 5
5 plates x 8  

SLDL

115 x 6
115 x 6
125 x 5


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad to have you back!  

Crab legs are awesome!  Im certain no damage!  

How was our vacation?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes, how was vacation, and where did you go?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 26, 2004)

vacation was good.    thanks!

i didn't really "go" anywhere though.  (it was mainly about NOT going to work) the zoo and the beach were high points.  sleeping late in the mornings, going to the gym when it isn't crowded and eating crab legs are also fond memories.


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> vacation was good.    thanks!
> 
> i didn't really "go" anywhere though.  (it was mainly about NOT going to work) the zoo and the beach were high points.  sleeping late in the mornings, going to the gym when it isn't crowded and eating crab legs are also fond memories.





Sounds like a lot of fun.    I really love the vacations where you don't go anywhere.     It's also fun to pretend you are a tourist in your hometown and go see all the sights which you would otherwise never go to.   

Welcome back...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks for the welcome back jfrance.

last night was back training.  i'm in power week.

BACK

Rack Deads
155 x 6
165 x 5
165 x 5

Bent Rows
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6

WG Pulldowns
120 x 6
120 x 5  i was starting to lean back (cheat) this set so i dropped back to 110 next set
110 x 6

CG Pulley Rows
120 x 5
120 x 4
110 x 6


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2004)

i'm really wanting to start eating 1 whole wheat pita a day with my tuna as a carb source instead of the brown rice.

one has 140 calories 1.5 grams of fat and 27 grams of carbs (5 g fiber 2 g sugar) 6 g protein

sugar is low but i know it's still "bread"  can i do it while cutting?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Simple answer is no, but i say try it for a week and see if your progress slows at all.

 And welcome back!  Nice rack deads.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm really wanting to start eating 1 whole wheat pita a day with my tuna as a carb source instead of the brown rice.
> 
> one has 140 calories 1.5 grams of fat and 27 grams of carbs (5 g fiber 2 g sugar) 6 g protein
> 
> sugar is low but i know it's still "bread"  can i do it while cutting?


Of course, why not?  Just watch yourself because you know your weaknesses


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2004)

i'm going to give it a shot.  anyone want to place bets as to whether i can get a package of 6 to last 6 days?    historically speaking it's a long shot...but i think i'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

I have faith in ya


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

man, that whole wheat pita sounds really tasty, actually...

 hmmm...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

I think I will eat 5 for dinner.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2004)

_Welcome back. Invite me next time, for real._


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think I will eat 5 for dinner.


 todays my no carb day


----------



## Novo (Aug 27, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm going to give it a shot.  anyone want to place bets as to whether i can get a package of 6 to last 6 days?    historically speaking it's a long shot...but i think i'm up for the challenge)


Store them in the freezer - out of sight, out of mind! They defrost pretty well in the toaster, so just take one out as you need it, then hide those bad boys back behind the ice cubes and green beans ...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> todays my no carb day




Sucks for you.  Everyday is high carb day for me!  I will have soem icecream and cake too.. along with some pizza and past I think. 

Ahh Mono.. the price you have to pay to look good.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sucks for you. Everyday is high carb day for me! I will have soem icecream and cake too.. along with some pizza and past I think.
> 
> Ahh Mono.. the price you have to pay to look good.


 haha

 unfortunately ive been paying this price for months and my body still refuses to look good


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Fuck it then.  Join the dark side, and pack in the cals!  I am starting to get my Ernest Borgnine figure


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck it then.  Join the dark side, and pack in the cals!  I am starting to get my Ernest Borgnine figure


 lmao, i should. 

 but man... if i was eating like you, i'd seriously be up around 300lbs by now.  i get fat _FAST_.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck it then.  Join the dark side, and pack in the cals!  I am starting to get my Ernest Borgnine figure



_"Come to the dark side, we have cookies." 

Where is this quote from? I just like it so much.

_


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao, i should.
> 
> but man... if i was eating like you, i'd seriously be up around 300lbs by now.  i get fat _FAST_.



That sucks.  I get fat, but it takes a while.  Seems my muscle goes a hell of a lot faster than anything... maybe im not eating enough shit?



			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _"Come to the dark side, we have cookies."
> 
> Where is this quote from? I just like it so much.
> 
> _



I think P-funk said that lol


----------



## Vieope (Aug 27, 2004)

_I don´t think so, it is quite a famous quote. _


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Store them in the freezer - out of sight, out of mind! They defrost pretty well in the toaster, so just take one out as you need it, then hide those bad boys back behind the ice cubes and green beans ...



excellent idea!  imagine the shame of having to report that i ate an extra pita - still frozen.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2004)

happy weekend to all.  i'm starting sesathin on monday.  i hear it's  but works well.  i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2004)

yesterday's meals

MEAL 1
5 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 c oats
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs light mayo
ww pita (i kinda started early  )
celery 

MEAL 3
1.5 whey
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
4 oz chicken
5 oz sweet spud
cucumber

MEAL 5  
1.5 whey
Tbs pb

MEAL 6
cup 1 1/2% fat cottage cheese
2 fish oil caps

Totals
1597 calories
200 g protein
119 g carb
35 g fat

* i'm not counting the celery or the cucumber *


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

LMAO, nice strategy, nike.  eat it first and ask questions later, right?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 30, 2004)

had a nice workout Friday night - my shoulders are finally improving in the mirror and in terms of strength.  i'm pressing the 35 lb dbs for shoulders now and that pleases me    (makes me believe one day my legs might improve too.    )

SHOULDERS
DB PRESSES
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 5

UPRIGHT ROWS
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

CHEAT LATERALS
20 x 6
20 x 5

BICEPS
EZ BAR CURLS
60 x 6
60 x 6

PREACHER CURLS (Hammer Strength)
55 x 6
55 x 5

HAMMER CURLS
20 x 8
20 x 8  I couldn't find the 22.5 lb dbs so I used the 20s and added reps even though it was power week.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Those are definitely nice db presses.  Just wait till you hit the 50s...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 30, 2004)

sh*t Mono...I can't press the 50s on chest day yet


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

It's only 15lbs per arm... i mean, youre already at 35lbs.  Shit, in a couple weeks i bet you'd at least be able to hit them for a single or a double.  That'd be nice just for the ego boost.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 30, 2004)

Great workout nikegurl!


----------



## Novo (Aug 30, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> sh*t Mono...I can't press the 50s on chest day yet


You and I have the same goal there - hell, I'll take a single with the 50's on chest and retire happy  

Do you reckon you're close NG? I'm trying UD2 at the moment, so with a creatine packed heavy carb load inside me ... I just wonder if I may get there in the next few weeks. Maybe with the right drugs - suggestions Mono?!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

lmao

 Legal or illegal?  And how much like a man can you stand to look like?


----------



## Novo (Aug 30, 2004)

Legal all the way babe - I'm in the Australian nanny state remember, we'll be banning aspirin soon.

Anyway, I was just kidding. As boobs unfortunately drop with my bf, I have no further need of anything helping me look less like a girly should  I can and will get those bad boys up unaided!

Eventually ...


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> As boobs unfortunately drop with my bf, I have no further need of anything helping me look less like a girly should  I can and will get those bad boys up unaided!


  Well, if you ever need a hand getting those "bad boys" into position, you just let me know...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> You and I have the same goal there - hell, I'll take a single with the 50's on chest and retire happy
> 
> Do you reckon you're close NG? I'm trying UD2 at the moment, so with a creatine packed heavy carb load inside me ... I just wonder if I may get there in the next few weeks. Maybe with the right drugs - suggestions Mono?!




Hi Novo.  Yeah - I'm close.  I get decent reps with the 45s so I could probably get the 50s at least a couple of times.  I'm using gopro's p/rr/s routine now so maybe I'll try 'em next power week and see what happens.  (2 weeks)

Are you following the UD2 training plan along with the diet or just the eating portion of the plan?  Bet your refeeds are fun!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

my dumbass missed my preworkout meal and i now have no doubt - it matters.  

first 2 sets went really well but then my strength fell off a bit and i got really nauseous.  it was also the first day i tried NO-Xplode so maybe there was some kind of blood sugar thing going on there from not eating and taking it.  

not blaming the NO-Xplode - just wondering.

workout turned out ok.  i just felt like puking  through most of it.

CHEST & ABS - rep range week

INCLINE DB PRESS
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 6

FLAT BENCH
95 x 8

HAMMER BENCH PRESS MACHINE
80 x 8
80 x 7

FLYE
20 x 9

PEC DECK
60 x 10

ABS -9 sets total

I'm not missing any meals today.  That's for sure.


----------



## Novo (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Hi Novo.  Yeah - I'm close.  I get decent reps with the 45s so I could probably get the 50s at least a couple of times.  I'm using gopro's p/rr/s routine now so maybe I'll try 'em next power week


Me too! Well, the 45's, not gopro. I wonder if we just decide we WILL get them before October ... it will be self-fulfilling  




> Are you following the UD2 training plan along with the diet or just the eating portion of the plan?  Bet your refeeds are fun!


Yup, both - it's an integrated plan, wouldn't work well without the training (I'd just get fat I think!). Carb-loads are GOOD, they'd be better if fat and sugar were in there too (I'd like cheesecake please Lyle), but starches are cool too. I'm like you, I like bread - it's great to HAVE to have it


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

i like that idea!  it's decided.  we WILL get them before October.  and actually get them so we use them on chest day.  none of that - i pushed 'em up twice and now i'm back to the 45s for a few more months.  by october we'll both be strong enough to use those bad boys in our workouts.    (i'm 5 lbs behind on inclines - i'm aiming for the 50s for flat)

does the training portion of UD2 have you doing full bodyworkouts?  i think i'd hate that part.  that probably means it'd be good for me.  

do you keep a log over at avant?


----------



## Novo (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes - it's full body stuff. Well, depletion days needn't be, but I structure it that way (those workouts will always suck, they are meant to! Painful, long, nauseous). But the other two - a tension w/o (fairly standard BB style full body, 8ish rep), and then the power (which I LOVE, heavy heavy low rep after the CL, feeling strong  ), they are both enjoyable. It's making for a nice change.

DEAL! October. We'll do it.

No log at Avant, TP banned me because I started posting a UD2 log at the bodyrecomp forum (seemed to make sense to me  )




Well, OK, He didn't ban me. Just made me cry.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

awwwwww.  don't you cry!      we have ourselves a deal - 50s by october 

sounds like you're enjoying the UD2.    change is definitely good.


----------



## Novo (Aug 31, 2004)

Gulp! DEAL ::shaking hands wit'ya girly::


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> awwwwww.  don't you cry!      we have ourselves a deal - 50s by october
> 
> sounds like you're enjoying the UD2.    change is definitely good.


I'm sure you both will reach your goal by October.

How bout if you both reach your goal you have to come to Vegas with me   I do wish you two could both come along


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

i just posted in your journal (before i read this) that i swear no matter WHAT (i.e.  picture me hitchiking across the desert) i am going next year.  i hope you won't be sick of it by then.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

as for the 50s...i'm pretty sure i could get a couple of reps now since i can get 6 with the 45s but i'm so nuts that 2 or 3 reps won't make me happy.  i'll just be mad i didn't get 5 or 6


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

You better 

As for the 50's......just go for it


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

hey jodi - you may be in for a bad afternoon....some new virus making the rounds via emailed zip files and you KNOW people are gonna open that crap.  good luck.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

OMG - do you know the subject title or anything about it?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

They just told us it's a ???NEW VIRUS THREAT??? - so new they hadn't seen a name for it yet.  Apparently the Norton Anti-Virus program doesn't yet detect or remove or quarantine the infected item.  (uh oh)

They blocked zip files from entering our system in the meantime.  The said it comes as a Foto.zip attachment or some variation of that.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

you're in my prayers.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Why are you taking a NO supplement?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> They just told us it's a ???NEW VIRUS THREAT??? - so new they hadn't seen a name for it yet.  Apparently the Norton Anti-Virus program doesn't yet detect or remove or quarantine the infected item.  (uh oh)
> 
> They blocked zip files from entering our system in the meantime.  The said it comes as a Foto.zip attachment or some variation of that.


  I just sent out a warning.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

no problem.  nothing seems to have made it through here.  hope it was good info.

i nearly forgot to share my new weekend cheat ritual.  i buy hood carb countdown chocolate milk on saturday morning and drink the whole thing by sunday night.  

it's shocking how very very happy it makes me.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 31, 2004)

Try their yogurt. Ralph's should have it.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey gorgoeus  how are you


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

> i nearly forgot to share my new weekend cheat ritual. i buy hood carb countdown chocolate milk on saturday morning and drink the whole thing by sunday night.
> 
> it's shocking how very very happy it makes me.



it IS awesome eh!!  

you;ll be pressing *55s* before you know it


----------



## Flex (Sep 1, 2004)

hey ng, how ya doin?

i got you head dto head in the first week of fantasy.....GRRRRR. i'll be waitin haha.

p.s. i proposed a trade for ya, check it out when u get a chance.

FLEX


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 1, 2004)

wow - lots of visitors!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 1, 2004)

yesterday's meals

MEAL 1
5 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 c oats
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs light mayo
ww pita
sesathin

MEAL 3
1.5 whey
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
4 oz chicken
5 oz sweet spud
sesathin

MEAL 5
1.5 whey
Tbs pb
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 6
1/2 cup 1 1/2% fat cottage cheese
sesathin

1597 calories
200 g protein
119 g carbs
35 g fat

I was freaking starving in the middle of the night and my leg workout really beat me into the ground....

At first I was thinking I need to eat more.  But my fat loss has slowed a little and more calories doesn't seem quite right to remedy that.  Now I'm thinking I might want to do a version of carb cycling again.  I was thinking 2 no carb days a week (non lifting days) 3 or 4 low carb days that are about how I've been eating now and 1 or 2 days of higher carbs (like leg day).  Weekly calories would be the same as now...but I might feel better and maybe it'll speed up fat loss.  I'll give it another week before fiddling around.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Before you do any of that, I would suggest adding cardio


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 1, 2004)

LEGS Rep Range week

EXTENSIONS
120 x 10
120 x 10

HACKS
120 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12

1 LEGGED LEG PRESS - Cybex Eagle Machine
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

LYING LEG CURL
5 plates x 8 (I think ea. plate is 15 lbs  )
5 x 8

SLDL
105 x 12
105 x 10

SEATED CURLS
90 x 12
90 x 12


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Before you do any of that, I would suggest adding cardio



I know....can I do 30 minutes on the treadmill 3 times a week to start?  I raise and lower the incline and the speed but not as intensely as HIIT would demand.

Cardio would obviously boost the fat loss - but what about the fact that I'm waking up at 4 am positively starving and I'm so totally drained after a standard leg workout?  Just suck it up or do you think it's b/c my calories are too low?


----------



## CourtQueen (Sep 1, 2004)

HEY NIKE!!!!
Now where were you when I was out there?????   
We had a blast.  It was crazy crazy crazy....
Good to see you still going strong.
L


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I know....can I do 30 minutes on the treadmill 3 times a week to start?  I raise and lower the incline and the speed but not as intensely as HIIT would demand.
> 
> Cardio would obviously boost the fat loss - but what about the fact that I'm waking up at 4 am positively starving and I'm so totally drained after a standard leg workout?  Just suck it up or do you think it's b/c my calories are too low?


Yes, 3x a week for 30 mins. on the treadmill is good and will help.

How about on leg day you increase your cals and add 200 more in.  That way it will help so you don't wake up.  You are eating carbs PWO right?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> wow - lots of visitors!


We love you Shell


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, 3x a week for 30 mins. on the treadmill is good and will help.
> 
> How about on leg day you increase your cals and add 200 more in.  That way it will help so you don't wake up.  You are eating carbs PWO right?



nope - i'm having whey w/tbs natty pb and no carbs.  time to ditch the fat and have some carbs with the shake instead?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, how bout you try that first before increasing cals.  I think that will help alot more than you realize.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds good.  I haven't had pw carbs in ages.  For now should I just move carbs from another meal and keep my totals the same for the day and see how that works?

By the way.... I did my cardio last night.  It's less hateful than early morning - but just a little.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes, good idea.  Move your meals around so that you have PWO carbs and fat in a different meal.

Soon you'll get bad as me and start enjoying your cardio


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

i will be THRILLED out of my mind (dancing bananas ALL over the post) if the day ever comes that i enjoy cardio.

all and all i think my current eating plan is pretty good for me.  (main thing is i'm sticking to it finally)  i think the cardio will be the change i need.  but ya know what?  i miss the carb meal from dpw8 days.  i lost way too much muscle to go down that path again - but i liked the carb up every 4th day.  carbs aren't "fun" like they were back then


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Those carb up meals make me sick thinking about them now.  They tasted so damn good at the time because we didn't eat any freaking carbs   I'm surprised I was actually able to lift any weights on that diet.  Things sure did change when I introduced carbs back into my diet and I would never go back 

All that fat grosses me out to now   Protein shakes with Flax Oil


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

oh yeah - i forgot THAT part.  all the fat in all the meals totally grossed me out too.  i didn't even like the heavy cream in my shakes so when i switched to flax in the shakes....    i just really really looked forward to that banana 

you're right about it being amazing that we were able to lift as well as we did on that diet.  it did take me forever to get even a teeny tiny bit stronger though.  hey - we were just kids.  we didn't know better yet.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes, it was quite the learning process and I think we have both come a long way. 

I amuzed myself one day and looked at the kind of poundages I was lifting back then.    Let's just say I now squat and deadlift double from what I did when I was following his diet.  Yeah, and carbs are bad


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, and carbs are bad


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 8, 2004)

days are flying by....

time for an update.  i've stuck to my eating plan every day EXCEPT saturday.  saturday was ugly.  i ate a LOT of stuff i shouldn't have.  actually felt kinda good though  and i picked back up with my meal plan on sunday so it may not be ideal - but it was good in my book.  

i should be in shock week (gopro's plan) but my bf is back at the gym after 2 months off and he wants to do the program with me so i went power,rep range, power this time through so he can start with power week.

i'm going to use a 4 day split for awhile since lots of times it's been turning out that way anyway.  

gym has gotten a bunch of cool new equipment - especially for back and legs.  

guess that's it other than logging my workouts so far this week.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 8, 2004)

MON 9/6  CHEST & BIS    Power week

CHEST
FLAT DB PRESS
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

INCLINE HAMMER MACHINE
90 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 4

PEC DECK
75 x 6
90 x 5
90 x 4

BICEPS
BB CURL
60 x 6
60 x 6

PREACHER MACHINE (HAMMER STRENGTH)
55 x 6
55 x 5

HAMMER CURLS
22.5 x 7
22.5 x 6


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 8, 2004)

TUESDAY 9/7  LEGS  Power week

It's amazing....I LIKED training legs last night.  3 reasons for that.  1)  I'm finally squatting 135 which I'm not proud of BUT it doesn't embarrass me.  (progress)  2)  We got an AWESOME new leg press (Hammer Strength) and it felt SO good!  3)  It's over now 

LEGS - Power week

SQUATS
115 x 6
135 x 5
135 x 5

LEG PRESS - LOVE the new machine!
180 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

SINGLE LEG EXT.
25 x 6
25 x 6  actually dropped the weight from last week on these and really squeezed like crazy at the top of the rep.  

LYING LEG CURL - another cool new machine   this one's by Hoist.

5 plates x 6
5 x 6
5 x 6

SLDL
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

can't believe i liked a leg day.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome back.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 8, 2004)

hi cutie.  i HATE not having a computer at home.  it's the one thing i don't like about long weekends.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Ahh, I see now.  Its all good, we just miss you sometimes 

BTW, Nice squats.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> 3)  It's over now


  Thats my favorite part of leg day too!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> BTW, Nice squats.



Thanks.  They suck if I start comparing them to other peoples - but the plates were becoming this huge mental block and now it's handled.  I'm actually looking forward to next leg day already (I'm not joking).  THAT is a freaking miracle 

This next thing is gonna sound seriously nutty...but I'm gonna risk it.  

I wore leggings/tights last night instead of track/windpants for the first time in ages and it actually made a difference in my workout.  (being able to see my leg muscles).  I have a long way to go w/legs but just seeing muscle at all motivated me.  It's always like that w/upper body stuff but since I've been on my fat kick - I've been keeping bottoms super baggy ("chicks"   )

I think I may like leg day forever now that the 135 thing is over and done with.  I mean it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2004)

SF + nikegurl =


----------



## carbchick (Sep 8, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> This next thing is gonna sound seriously nutty...but I'm gonna risk it.
> I wore leggings/tights last night instead of track/windpants for the first time in ages and it actually made a difference in my workout.  (being able to see my leg muscles).  I have a long way to go w/legs but just seeing muscle at all motivated me.



Not nutty, total sense. Makes all the difference in the world to SEE the muscles shaking   I like that. Then, as I slowly topple forwards, I remember that to squat you're supposed to keep your eyes and head UP


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

I always wear shorts on leg day


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks SF.  i have a long way to go but i feel way better about leg day now.

carbchick's funny.  

jodi - if i had your legs i would wear shorts every single day.  seriously.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I always wear shorts on leg day



Me too!  I LOVE to see my muscles when I workout!  

Nice w/o Nike!  I've never heard of a machine brand of Hoist!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

i never heard of it before either and it's the only piece by them in the whole gym but it is awesome!  it's really smooth and you feel the tension over the whole range of motion.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i never heard of it before either and it's the only piece by them in the whole gym but it is awesome!  it's really smooth and you feel the tension over the whole range of motion.



saweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Novo (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey there trouble 

Remember our deal with the 50's? Got 'em, 5 good reps on the incline (and a spectacular failure when I lost all concentration on the 6th!) So, if I remember this right ... we just need you to get 'em up in your next power week, and then we both HAVE to go to Vegas, right?! Course, that will mean me finding a sugar-pappy to fund the trip, but a deal's a deal ... 

Hmmmm, incline presses easier for me than flat (I tried flat first, but even the 45's feel way heavy for me that way) - I guess Johnnnnnnnnny would say I have over-developed my UPPER CHEST d'you think?!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Great to see that you enjoyed your leg session! I like training legs for the most part, but I don't know how you can wear pants doing it! I wore pants my last leg session and my legs were soaked with sweat, lol. 

Squat strength is looking solid, by the way. I have never seen a girl (at least not a skinny girl) squat 135 before. Good work!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 13, 2004)

hi everyone  

not feeling great today - might be a sinus infection.    i'll give it another day and then head to the doctor.  i don't have a fever though and i'm drinking TONS of water so i'm still going to the gym tonight and hopefully it won't go TOO badly.

GREAT job on the 50s Novo!  I fiddled with my schedule a bit so it'll be 2 weeks before power week again but I'll be ready


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear your not feeling well. 

Go to the health store and buy Nurtabiotics Defense Plus before going to the doctor.  Take 2-3 caps 3 times a day til gone.  It gets rid of my sinus infection everytime


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 13, 2004)

THANKS Jodi!  I HATE taking antibiotics.  (and never finish the damn things even though I know I "should" )

I will pick the Defense Plus up at lunch time.  
I only ate twice yesterday and I have no appetite at all today.  I hate eating when I don't want to way more than I hate not eating stuff I want to eat.   Anyway - I'm determined to get at least 5 meals in today.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey there NG!!   

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> THANKS Jodi!  I HATE taking antibiotics.  (and never finish the damn things even though I know I "should" )
> 
> I will pick the Defense Plus up at lunch time.
> I only ate twice yesterday and I have no appetite at all today.  I hate eating when I don't want to way more than I hate not eating stuff I want to eat.   Anyway - I'm determined to get at least 5 meals in today.


I hate taking them too.  They reak havoc on your system anyway.  

If you can't find it let me know and I know of a few other things too


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

hi butterfly!    good to "see" you!  (psst - it's time to post new baby pics )


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

well - last week was a rough one.  wasn't feeling good, problems at home and craziness at work.  i ended up taking the week off from the gym but i'm back at it this week.  i WAS going to try the 50s Monday on chest day but figured the week after a week off maybe wasn't the best time since my diet was pretty lame and i wasn't feeling my best. 

next power week - i'm going for it - even if i only get a few reps i want to try.

CHEST

FLAT DB PRESS
7 x 45
7 x 45
6 x 45

INCLINE HAMMER MACHINE
6 x 110
5 x 110
5 x 110

PEC DECK
7 x 75
7 x 75
5 x 90

BICEPS
BB CURLS
7 x 60
7 x 60

PREACHER CURLS (Hammer Strength)
6 x 55
5 x 55

HAMMER CURLS
5 x 25
6 x 22.5


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm fiddling with a pw spike.  I'll see what I learn from it.  Yesterday's diet:

MEAL 1
1 whole egg
5 egg whites
1/2 grapefruit
1/3 c oats
2 fish oil caps


MEAL 2
4 oz chicken breast
5 oz sweet spud
green beans
sesathin


MEAL 3
2 scoops whey
2 fish oil caps


MEAL 4
can tuna
Tbs light mayo
4 olives
sesathin

MEAL 5 **postworkout meal**
2 scoops whey
3 Tbs dextrose
1/4 c oats

MEAL 6
1 cup 1 1/2% fat cottage cheese
Tbs pb
sesathin

TOTALS:  1674 calories
212 g protein (52%)
126 g carbs (29%)
35 g fat (19%)


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

the above meal plan is going to be the one i go with on training days for awhile.

i was thinking on the other 3 days that i don't lift i'd keep it basically the same except for meal 5 i wouldn't be having the carbs and i'd add in a couple of fish oil caps.  on those days my totals would be 1511 calories 210 g protein, 84 g carb 35 g fat

is that reasonable for a little while or too low on calories/carbs for the 3 non lifting days?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

I think it's reasonable.  I'm not fond of the spike but we won't get into that


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

i know   i have a feeling i might not too fond of the spike either.  but it occured to me the other day that i've never tried it myself to see.  i think i'll give it 3 or 4 weeks and then cut it out and see what (if anything) changes.

i don't THINK i can get fat from it since my calories are pretty tight.  when i eliminate it i'll keep my calories the same and just ditch the dextrose and use all oats instead.

i'm hoping i'll at least be able to tell a difference - good or bad.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

It's the only way to find out.    I tried it this past winter for a few weeks.  I didn't like it and went right back to oats.  But we are all different and for some it works great while other it does not


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

do you think if i keep the diet totally consistent i'll be able to tell if it "works" for me?

i hate to feel like i'm guessing


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh you will be able to tell


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome back   Missed you again.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks cutie.    at least i don't stray for long....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

It seems like a long time 

So is everything doing better now?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

work is better.  the rest is...... the same but i'm coping.

i'm fighting the urge to get another kitten.  whenever i'm in a funk i want more animals.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

How many kittens do you have now?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

i'm the crazy cat lady but i SWEAR it was an accident.  i got 2 when i really wanted a dog but couldn't have one in my apartment.  then 1 more showed up a few years later and refused to leave my damn balcony.  i wanted no part of him but he wouldn't leave.  so i have 3 now.  then i have 1 leopard gecko and 2 bearded dragons.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

i know - no more cats.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i know - no more cats.



sweet, I have 3 cats too...and a frog..and a beta lol..If I had more money to cover vet bills I'd have a whole houseful of kitties

What kind are they?  Colors?


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 23, 2004)

I found your journal now you can never get rid of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh I used to have dogs.. they passed on  but now I have a Beta. His name is Beta  he's two years old!! It was my exgf's fish and I got stuck with him. Oops sorry this is a journal.. no more chit chat!! See ya at the gym...


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2004)

don't encourage me velvet....   

they're "mutts" but cute as heck.  i have 2 abysinnians now and 1 mutt kitty.  i was always a "dogs only" person but i've been converted!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2004)

i like betas.  i'd have one too but my cats would eat him/her.  they're baaaaaddddd and there's nothing they can't reach.  i have to use child locks on my kitchen cabinets.  

see ya at the gym


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2004)

LEGS (last night)

SQUAT
135 x 6
135 x 7
135 x 6

LEG PRESS - I love love love this new machine

230 x 7
230 x 6
230 x 6

SINGLE LEG EXT.
35 x 6
35 x 5

LYING LEG CURL
80 x 7
80 x 7

SLDL
115 x 7
115 x 6
115 x 6

I found I like SLDL better when I don't stand on a platform.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2004)

Meals were identical yesterday and so far - today too.  I think going forward I'll only post if I change them (or screw up)


MEAL 1
1 whole egg
5 egg whites
1/2 grapefruit
1/3 c oats
2 fish oil caps


MEAL 2
4 oz chicken breast
5 oz sweet spud
green beans
sesathin


MEAL 3
2 scoops whey
2 fish oil caps


MEAL 4
can tuna
Tbs light mayo
4 olives
sesathin

MEAL 5 **postworkout meal**
2 scoops whey
3 Tbs dextrose
1/4 c oats

MEAL 6
1 cup 1 1/2% fat cottage cheese
Tbs pb
sesathin

TOTALS: 1674 calories
212 g protein (52%)
126 g carbs (29%)
35 g fat (19%)


----------

